# Shark!!



## buckmaster133 (Feb 27, 2010)

Fishing the jetties this weekend for reds and sheephead, put one pole out for shark, didnt take long 58 inches! IT'S ON!!! Broken pole, lost lens out of costa del mars, who cares caught and released nice shark!!:bounce:


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

How did it do swimming off with the hole in it's face?


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

That's a pretty mean gaffshot for a catch & release. Did you cut the leader?


----------



## buckmaster133 (Feb 27, 2010)

It was in the side of face not in center like it looks like I didnt gaff him greenhorn did sorry I know it looks bad.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice shark! Don't worry about the lubbers. You post pics, pics get picked apart. The chance you take around here. Nice toothy fishy, bet the fight was fun!


----------



## simpleman (Jul 13, 2009)

one less shark to steal my bait thank you also do that catch in release with hard heads to.


----------



## buckmaster133 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, You know you try to do the right thing, Try, I guess thats not good enough next time l could kill him like most of fisherman out there! I just thought that some of the sharkies might want to know that they are here next time they wont hear or see it from me!! First and last post thanks


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

He didn't say he released it alive!
Nice shark... looks like a decent bull?

*Privateer*


----------



## buckmaster133 (Feb 27, 2010)

Say what you want it swam off you guys are a bunch of smart [email protected]#$%


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Rookies*



buckmaster133 said:


> Say what you want it swam off you guys are a bunch of smart [email protected]#$%


Buck blow them off. They are newbies and/or lurkers. Welcome to 2Cool with a very good post with lots of enthusiasm! Green to you.

If you don't want comments from the thumb suckers, next time post on "fishing reports". No comments are allowed there except yours.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey....isn't this the "Shark Fishing Message Board". If you guys can't stand to read about sharks being caught, go to the Martha Stewart website.

Welcome to the site buckmaster.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> Hey....isn't this the "Shark Fishing Message Board". If you guys can't stand to read about sharks being caught, go to the Martha Stewart website.
> 
> Welcome to the site buckmaster.


no doubt, I seem to put a hole in the mouth of almost every shark I have ever caught


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

not trying to be a dick by any means, but i dont gaff anything i dont plan on keeping. theres much better ways to catch and release sharks than gaffing them. a pair of gloves and some bolt cutters do pretty well for me. cut the leader or the hook and let it rust out.


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

Timemachine said:


> Hey....isn't this the "Shark Fishing Message Board". If you guys can't stand to read about sharks being caught, go to the Martha Stewart website.
> 
> Welcome to the site buckmaster.


i dont think people are *****ing about him catching shark. majority of the people on here practice conservation, including myself, so seeing a gaffed fish that was released make people alittle uneasy.


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Even if you don't agree with the way things were done, you might consider how you are approaching the situation. This sportsman admits that he is a noob, give him space and recommend a better way to handle his next catch, its not like he is set in his ways and disagrees with everyone. Don't jump his case!!! This site encourages the sport and its ways, it was NOT created to talk down to the new guys and make them feel like ****. We were all new at one time, so quit acting like a two year old and welcome a newbie.

Welcome Buckmaster!!!


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

If that was a bull it shouldn't have been gaffed because it was below the minimum length of 64" needed to retain it.

Per TPWD:

Fish landed with a gaff may not be below the minimum, above the maximum, or within a protected length limit.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice catch. Welcome to 2cool. I think every fish I have caught had a hole in it! lol


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

welcome to 2cool brother. good catch! dont let 'em **** you off the guys on here each want to prove they are more of a conservationist than the other, what kind of bait where you using?


----------



## Fishiola (Apr 30, 2009)

Timemachine said:


> Hey....isn't this the "Shark Fishing Message Board".


It is the Shark Fishing Message board and like every other Shark Fishing message board in the world guys here get po'd when guys post pics of likely soon to be dead fish.

Post this over at Extreme Coast and see what they say.


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

24Buds said:


> Nice catch. Welcome to 2cool. I think every fish I have caught had a hole in it! lol


and I guess U ate them all ??? huh??? :rotfl:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Picture in water, cut leader, only one hole in the corner of the mouth.

Nice fish though and thanks for the report.


----------



## Slackr (Jul 13, 2009)

Lesson learned? Do not gaff an undersized shark you are planning to release. Especially the head region-lots of important equipment in there that the shark needs to survive longer than seeing it swim off. 

Myself-I won't eat a shark until one takes a bite out of me. Call it karma.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

I would hate to see a shark you intended on keeping:wink:

Don't get discouraged and stop posting. There are people out there that jump at the chance to slam people for wasting a shark. They are all over Texas fishing websites. I know this because I am one of them. At the same time, that pic doesn't qualify. Noob mistake at an honorable attempt. No worries. Next time just harvest the shark. A gaff through the head means some dude south of Brownsville is mad he didn't get the chance at the fins.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

RodBreaker said:


> If that was a bull it shouldn't have been gaffed because it was below the minimum length of 64" needed to retain it.
> 
> Per TPWD:
> 
> Fish landed with a gaff may not be below the minimum, above the maximum, or within a protected length limit.


Hey wait a minute, don't go coming in here with common sense and legal regulations.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice shark, they eat well. Next time tail wrap him with a rope, tie to rear cleat and drive 8 to 10 knots for about 15 mins. This will kill his arse. Make sure he's dead, gut, cut gills, or fin, and let him bleed out on side of boat. Then ice. Believe it or not, when prepared correctly, we do fish frys and people prefer the shark over, Snapper, Ling, trout! They say what was that, Shark! They freak. 

One, two, three, holes, he will live no problem. There is NO Shortage of sharks! Don't let these tree huggers get to ya.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

great post glad to hear you found the sharks. don't worry accedents happen anyone who has caught lots of sharks or any other fish has had one or two die...sometimes it happens good to hear it swam off. welcome dude.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Nice shark, they eat well. Next time tail wrap him with a rope, tie to rear cleat and drive 8 to 10 knots for about 15 mins. This will kill his arse. Make sure he's dead, gut, cut gills, or fin, and let him bleed out on side of boat. Then ice. Believe it or not, when prepared correctly, we do fish frys and people prefer the shark over, Snapper, Ling, trout! They say what was that, Shark! They freak.
> 
> One, two, three, holes, he will live no problem. There is NO Shortage of sharks! Don't let these tree huggers get to ya.


It is fun to club the crapola outa 'em too. More blood that way.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> Nice shark, they eat well. Next time tail wrap him with a rope, tie to rear cleat and drive 8 to 10 knots for about 15 mins. This will kill his arse. Make sure he's dead, gut, cut gills, or fin, and let him bleed out on side of boat. Then ice. Believe it or not, when prepared correctly, we do fish frys and people prefer the shark over, Snapper, Ling, trout! They say what was that, Shark! They freak.
> 
> One, two, three, holes, he will live no problem. There is NO Shortage of sharks! Don't let these tree huggers get to ya.


X2 :cheers:


----------



## ReelDeal50 (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice Shark... It's good to know they are in closer now. What did you catch him on ?


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Buckmaster...nice shark! Looks like they are officially here! Just to save you all the grief...I would employ the use of a tail noose or arc dehooker to keep all the junior game wardens off your back. I know from seeing all the sharks in Fiji with hooks cut out of their face how resilient they can be.....


----------



## Norman Bateman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Guys:

I guess I must really be a real old fart. I kill them. If they are over 6 feet, then they are mine. I take the jaws and photos then dump the dead carcus back into the sea. There you have it, an honest answer. All of these tree huggers that condem my style of fishing can go you know where! The sharks I catch are leagle and I'll do with them as I please. 

Best and tight lines,

Norman Bateman


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> Nice shark, they eat well. Next time tail wrap him with a rope, tie to rear cleat and drive 8 to 10 knots for about 15 mins. This will kill his arse. Make sure he's dead, gut, cut gills, or fin, and let him bleed out on side of boat. Then ice. Believe it or not, when prepared correctly, we do fish frys and people prefer the shark over, Snapper, Ling, trout! They say what was that, Shark! They freak.
> 
> One, two, three, holes, he will live no problem. There is NO Shortage of sharks! Don't let these tree huggers get to ya.


Totally, your right! What the F&[email protected] was I thinking! :doowapsta


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*OMG*

I think it's just funny when people say one thing then do another latter.
Fisherman evolve.

Some thinking leaving cable hanging around is fine. Some take more time to remove a hook. 1 little nick against a circle and they fall right out!! Right?

Some use circles some don't. I like 12/0- 14/0 circles on 125-200# mono from the boat and my castable rods. We rarely loose a fish. Other think what ever they want. I bet I get alot more bites. Those loose circles from a bite through the leader fall right out. They never even set. Think about it...

You rarely even need cable is the truth. Especially if you are going to release anyways. Experience is alot to shark fishing. You learn from experience how to handle those fish/sharks. One good wack with a alumn bat or a snubby 38! Proper cleaning and preperation. Keeping the guts off the gunnel on CPR fish ect..... Play on.....


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

Norman Bateman said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> I guess I must really be a real old fart. I kill them. If they are over 6 feet, then they are mine. I take the jaws and photos then dump the dead carcus back into the sea. There you have it, an honest answer. All of these tree huggers that condem my style of fishing can go you know where! The sharks I catch are leagle and I'll do with them as I please.
> 
> ...


 you spelled legal wrong, and i'm guessing your trying to make enemies?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Norman Bateman said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> I guess I must really be a real old fart. I kill them. If they are over 6 feet, then they are mine. I take the jaws and photos then dump the dead carcus back into the sea. There you have it, an honest answer. All of these tree huggers that condem my style of fishing can go you know where! The sharks I catch are leagle and I'll do with them as I please.
> 
> ...


you may want to read the current TPWD regulations before coming back to Texas to fish


----------



## Norman Bateman (Aug 10, 2009)

*Shark!*

Hey Iwanashark:

Sorry about the spelling. It happens when my fingers won't keep up with my brain! About making enemys. No I not trying to make any, God knows I've got enough already. I just stated what I'd do. If it hurts, I'm sorry, but that's life. I will say though, whatever I do when I get to texas will be within the law.

Best and tight lines,

Norman


----------



## yr_tiger (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice shark that must have been heck of a fight...broken rod and glass....Man that's a fun war right there.:bounce:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Mr. Bateman, you may want to look at the "wanton waste" laws... I'm not trying to make enemies either but intentionally targeting large sharks for the sole purpose of the adrenaline and jaws is no different than hunting a trophy whitetail only to cut his horns off and leave him for the yotes... this is not a "hugger" issue imo and I am definitely not a shark **** but times change and the time for some level of conservation is upon us... your pics and stories speak for themselves, your past catches are impressive but times change... what you do 50 miles down the island at 3:00AM is your own business but putting it on public display makes us all look stupid


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

Timemachine said:


> Hey....isn't this the "Shark Fishing Message Board". If you guys can't stand to read about sharks being caught, go to the Martha Stewart website.
> 
> Welcome to the site buckmaster.


It is...but in case you can't read....it says "shark fishing with conservation in mind" right next to the title. Thanks for playing.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

jc said:


> Mr. Bateman, you may want to look at the "wanton waste" laws... I'm not trying to make enemies either but intentionally targeting large sharks for the sole purpose of the adrenaline and jaws is no different than hunting a trophy whitetail only to cut his horns off and leave him for the yotes... this is not a "hugger" issue imo and I am definitely not a shark **** but times change and the time for some level of conservation is upon us... your pics and stories speak for themselves, your past catches are impressive but times change... what you do 50 miles down the island at 3:00AM is your own business but putting it on public display makes us all look stupid


X2 Statements like Mr. Batemans make us all look like ******* douche bags. The days of slaughtering pregnant tigers for their jaws is behind us...let's not revisit the past.


----------



## sharkkiller201 (Oct 7, 2009)

Why cant we all just be friends?


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

Norman Bateman said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> I guess I must really be a real old fart. I kill them. If they are over 6 feet, then they are mine. I take the jaws and photos then dump the dead carcus back into the sea. There you have it, an honest answer. All of these tree huggers that condem my style of fishing can go you know where! The sharks I catch are leagle and I'll do with them as I please.
> 
> ...


 one word... "Karma"


----------



## SeaAg (Oct 31, 2006)

Norman Bateman said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> I guess I must really be a real old fart. I kill them. If they are over 6 feet, then they are mine. I take the jaws and photos then dump the dead carcus back into the sea. There you have it, an honest answer. All of these tree huggers that condem my style of fishing can go you know where! The sharks I catch are leagle and I'll do with them as I please.
> 
> ...


I didn't realize such knowledgable and accomplished shark fishermen could be so ignorant....huh


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I tried to give you some green JC but it said I gotta spread it around. Good post.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

buckmaster133 said:


> Fishing the jetties this weekend for reds and sheephead, put one pole out for shark, didnt take long 58 inches! IT'S ON!!! Broken pole, lost lens out of costa del mars, who cares caught and released nice shark!!:bounce:


 Send your glasses back to CDM and they will fit a new lense for you...will cost $ but better than replacing them....


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

heres a lil scenerio for you guys to ponder............guy goes and catches a big shark for a tourney, brings it to the dock, weighs it in, cuts the jaws out and throws it back in the water.......*wantn waste law doesnt apply*..............the state gamewardens wont give you a ticket, however, if the fish ever washes up on land you may be sighted for not properly disposing of the carcus or littering. i am not tryin to start a web debate just stating the facts


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

jjordan said:


> heres a lil scenerio for you guys to ponder............guy goes and catches a big shark for a tourney, brings it to the dock, weighs it in, cuts the jaws out and throws it back in the water.......*wantn waste law doesnt apply*..............the state gamewardens wont give you a ticket, however, if the fish ever washes up on land you may be sighted for not properly disposing of the carcus or littering. i am not tryin to start a web debate just stating the facts


I believe I'll have to AGREE with you on this one jjordan. A big shark is inedible, especially seeing that you can't ice the thing down properly and it's pretty much.... not something you would want to eat when you get back to the dock..


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG.....this thread still going?????

You guys have GOT to get a life.

P.S. The Japaneses pay BIG BUCK for the fins............just sayin'!!


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

Keeping a shark for the jaws = fail
Removing a breeder for any reason = fail
Using the excuse of 'it's legal' = fail
Gaffing a shark in the skull and thinking it swam off with no problems = fail

Admitting the gaffing process was FUBAR = win


Now, shred me. LOL



TMWTim - community shark hugger


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

TMWTim said:


> Keeping a shark for the jaws = fail
> Removing a breeder for any reason = fail
> Using the excuse of 'it's legal' = fail
> Gaffing a shark in the skull and thinking it swam off with no problems = fail
> ...


i wont shred you, i will just say that you and i disagree, we are all entitled to our own opinion, and will choose to do whatever we wanna do and i wont judge anyone for their choices,,,,,,,,,,,at the end of the day hope your rod is bent and the drag strippin

a few dead sharks isnt gonna hurt anything, i have been killin these things for years and year to year there are more and bigger fish than i aheve ver seen, so good luck to everyone, if you ever wanna get outta the sand and catch a real fish, let me know, i will gladly take you out past the third sand bar and put you on some fish


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

TMWTim said:


> Keeping a shark for the jaws = fail
> Removing a breeder for any reason = fail
> Using the excuse of 'it's legal' = fail
> Gaffing a shark in the skull and thinking it swam off with no problems = fail
> ...


Ok Class, seems that a few of us may have forgotten the gospel of posting on the 2cool fishing board. Lets review....

The following subjects are NOT allowed here: 
1. Banned users 
2. Politics (except in The Jungle)
3. Immigration (except in The Jungle)
4. For sale items (that belongs on the classifieds)
5. ttt (to the top)
6. BBB (gripes about a business)
7. Junior game wardens
8. Complaints about keeping legal catches
9. Team sports (needs to be in the Sports Forum)
10. Trolls (hijacked handles, he said-she said-they said, stupid avatars, stupid 
signatures, stupid user titles)
11. Adult material, links containing adult material
12. Gambling or casino posts
13. Pit bulls (except in The Jungle)
14. Questions locked or deleted posts
15. Copyrighted material or pictures (If you didn't take the picture, don't post it)
16. Cross posting for sale items on the forums.

Quit beating a dead horse people, and just let this thread die.


----------



## TMWTim (Jan 20, 2007)

jjordan said:


> i wont shred you, i will just say that you and i disagree, we are all entitled to our own opinion, and will choose to do whatever we wanna do and i wont judge anyone for their choices,,,,,,,,,,,at the end of the day hope your rod is bent and the drag strippin
> 
> a few dead sharks isnt gonna hurt anything, i have been killin these things for years and year to year there are more and bigger fish than i aheve ver seen, so good luck to everyone, if you ever wanna get outta the sand and catch a real fish, let me know, i will gladly take you out past the third sand bar and put you on some fish


Yep, we are entitled to our own opinion and thanks for pointing that out. I wish you nothing but success when you soak a line, really. As for getting passed the third bar to catch a real fish, I would disagree. You can catch 600lbers from the sand, and release them. No need to waste them.

Bretticu$,

I will certainly take my time in Banned Camp if I broke any rules. I pointed out it was a LEGAL catch/es. I will stick with the "Shark Fishing with Conservation in Mind" excuse. I will continue to beat that dead horse as long as the thread is alive. I am not the one keeping it going. Feel free to reply.

http://www.sharkwater.com/


----------

